
Show HN: Fun with Palindromes and Rust Iterators - bluejekyll
https://github.com/bluejekyll/palindrome-rs/blob/master/src/lib.rs
======
ch4s3
I really like the zipper function. It seems like rust's standard lib if full
of useful stuff.

~~~
bluejekyll
Yeah. After a year in the language, I'm now starting to reach for Iterators
much more often to solve problems.

It's taken a while for this practice to register in my head and replace my
classic array and stack fallbacks for similar problems.

I've never had so much fun with a language...

~~~
firebones
Today I reviewed some old Python code I'd written pre-Rust and was shocked at
how stupid my mutation of the list during iteration was.

